# 691BHP!!



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Well yesterday was the day my car visited DMS for a fettle & holy mother of all a things holy did they do a fantastic job (under difficult conditions).

My M5 is a MY15 & therefore has a few changes to certain software elements that DMS hadn't encountered yet (specifically the dashboard in this case) & therefore didn't have code for so it's a good job their remaps are Custom or i'd have been driving round with an Xmas tree in front of me with lights illuminated everywhere. Rob line by line corrected the code, cleared all the relevant fault codes & i'm just left with a check engine light (knew in advance this would be the case) for which he'll have the corrected line of code in a week or so & apply that when suitable. It was a trade off by having the check engine light illuminated or having no gear change display in the centre of the dash (this is different on MY15 cars as has an upshift indicator).

Firstly my car was dyno'd to get a pre map plot & we were more than a little surprised at the results. I should point out DMS use a Dyno Dynamics system. My car stock was putting out 640bhp, which was the strongest F10 they'd seen, although all (i think they said 3) had read over 610bhp stock. We knew that at this level the physicals gains were unlikely to be as high as previous F10's they'd tuned given the base power was higher, however the end result was 691bhp. Note the car was running quite hot by this time as had been on the rollers a while so DMS could fine tune the code & my car has only done 4500 miles.

With cooler temps & more miles on my car, they're confident it would have just topped the 700bhp mark.

The drive home was something else & the extra power is most noticeable in the mid range where the car has gone from being ballistic before to intergalactic now. The power & torque curves on the F10 M5 are a shaped a bit like a lemon so the gains at the bottom & top of the rev range are closer together than the middle. The uplift in mid range is close to 100bhp.

Given the issues encountered, i was running out of time as had been onsite for 7 hours & needed to get away so DMS couldn't test on the rollers in the speed limiter had effectively been removed. I'm off to Germany on Saturday so will check this out on the Autobahn. I also forget to collect my dyno plots so these are being sent to me & i'll post them up when i receive them.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

[smiley=devil.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]

Happy Christmas Mr. Clarkson!!


----------



## darkside (Aug 4, 2010)

That is a lot of power there


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

What are they supposed to be standard? I didn't think they were 600 bhp


----------



## So Slow (Apr 23, 2012)

560 bhp standard or 575 bhp with the optional performance pack.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

As above, but widely known BMW for whatever reason have vastly under stated the cars outputs. Many have been RR'd over 600bhp.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> As above, but widely known BMW for whatever reason have vastly under stated the cars outputs. Many have been RR'd over 600bhp.


I can understand them getting it wrong but you are about 80 bhp up before you started which is ridiculous in terms of underestimation


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > As above, but widely known BMW for whatever reason have vastly under stated the cars outputs. Many have been RR'd over 600bhp.
> ...


Totally agree.

DMS think my car may have been running Comp Package code as they did spot a few differences they'd not seen in the previous couple of F10 M5's they'd tuned & also my intakes are different, however this could be purely down to my car being one of the 1st MY15 cars. Either way, the Dyno Dynamics dyno was correctly calibrated & is used to tune some very exotic machines so although it could have been over reading somewhat as all at wheel dynos tend to, i'd very much doubt to the levels of output we saw. Bum dyno tends to agree with the dyno


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

W7 PMC said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


It sounds amazing. So, how would you compare it to your GTR?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I much prefer my M5, but that takes nothing away from how capable the GT-R is on road & on track. What lets the GT-R down is it's tour de force is the blistering performance which is epic, however many of the other markers in the quality & enjoyment of a car are slightly lacking. These include comfort, usability & build quality. Driving longer distances becomes tiresome & at cruising speeds the car is noisy. Other than that, the GT-R is truly an amazing piece of automotive engineering.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just got the dyno plot.

Peak power was 691bhp at 6800rpm
Peak torque was 603lbsft (818nm) at 5000rpm.


----------



## mdk3.2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sounds and awesome car you have there - power and luxury 8)


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Some serious power!!!!


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Certainly very impressive of which my neighbour has an F10 M5 and I have told him all about this thread and DMS so we should hopefully be taking a trip down there very soon !


----------

